# serotonin or dopamine?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

which neural receptor is most important in being fed again, in your opinion? right now i'm taking zyprexa for the dopamine and paxil for the seratonin (paxil in the morning, zyprexa at night).

i guess they're both equally important, my doc from Mt. Sinai looked at my brain scans and noticed an imbalance in the brain between the front and back sections between the "visual" branch and the "executive" branch. now it all makes sense how the mind-body connection is messed up and it's difficult to relate to others.

... keep on keepin' on !


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

No way to predict which is more important for a particular person...but just to clarify:

The available Serotonin in your brain is INCREASED with the anti-depressants you take, 
but
available Dopamine is DECREASED from zyprexa.

When you have too MUCH available dopamine it can cause disturbances in thinking, not from having too little. Anti-psychotic meds reduce the D levels so the person is less emotionally reactive and therefore less likely to create distorted thoughts.

I'd stick with both of them for right now...might make the most sense.

All the best,
Janine


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

are you sure about this? im pretty sure that i lack dopamine and it would be a detriment to deplete it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm positive. That's what anti-psychotics DO (among other things, but this is one major function that they all have in common).

Dopamine is the believed to be related to the intense emotions, esp. aggressive and sexual ones...the kinds of thoughts and desires that make us all a little nutty, lol....point being, the anti-psychotic properties are used to INHIBIT or BLOCK the transmitter that might increase those kinds of emotions (they are the emotions that invoke major mood swings and odd thoughts, etc...)


----------

